# Psych. evaluation 90791 vs. 90792



## ppuorro (Jan 22, 2013)

Please help me understand the difference between 90791 and 90792. Thanks.


----------



## CODER BUG (Jan 22, 2013)

*The difference between 90791 vs. 90792*

The main difference between 90791 and 90792 is: 90791 is without medication services and 90792 is with medication services. 

Please see the attachment which includes addtional information from the 2013 CPT Code Book in regards to these two codes.


----------

